

Ask HN: Any Advice for Hackers/Founders with ADD/ADHD? - wikiburner

There was an amazingly helpful conversation going on here late last night about the unique challenges people with ADD run into trying to study computer science and found startups: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5579931<p>For some reason the article (by a 2nd year CompSci student who diagnosed himself with ADD) was flagged after an hour or so, so I wanted to create an Ask HN thread where at least the discussion could continue, and also to point out the original article and discussion for any HNers who are suffering from ADD.
======
strawmansw
How about you realise you don't suffer from a made up disease and get on with
your life?

